# choosing a 34" monitor. need some advice



## mephistophilus (Nov 5, 2005)

hello all

so here are two monitors i thinking on 

BenQ XR3501 35 inchÂ 2560 x 1080 VA Curved 144Hz Gaming Widescreen LED Monitor - Black | very.co.uk

Acer Predator Z35 35 inch Curved Full HD 21:9 UltraWide G-SYNC PC Gaming Monitor | very.co.uk

the benQ one doesn't seem that great for the price though i haven't rally found anything bad for it

the acer however i have read that there is a refresh problem when colours go from black to any other colour and also colour bands 





what do you guys think? when do you recommend for £700ish price range


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'd like something like this:

https://www.amazon.com/PG278Q-27-Inch-Display-Refresh-Monitor/dp/B00MSOND8C


----------

